# my canary singing his first song



## jav (May 31, 2014)

got this canary just after i bought my first pair of budgies.. so its been with me for about 2 months now. its been a week since hes started singing his first song, its not complete yet as he's to young (5-6 months old)

here's a video i made of him singing


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your canary has some really nice colours and he is already starting to sing beautifully. 
With more practice he will surely be able to carry a much longer tune! Thanks for sharing the video, it's been quite some time since I've heard a singing canary (I used to have pet canaries too).


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What a lovely little guy, he is beautiful thankyou for sharing with us.:budgie:


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Oh, how that brings back memories! My Mom used to raise canaries and there was always a song in our house when I got home from school. Kind of like warm home-made bread. Made coming home a welcoming place to be.

I have to laugh, once when I had a parakeet and she was still raising canaries, her little male singer was singing his beautiful song and warbling away .... and then .... Agh, Agh, in the middle of the song. He had picked it up from my parakeet. Mom couldn't sell him because of it and had to keep him.  Your bird has the beginnings of a wonderful singer.*


----------



## jav (May 31, 2014)

Thanks guys, i never thought ill be a bird person but here i am started with a pair n now have 4 in just 2 months,simply in love with these little guys  . I'll be getting a few more once my aviary is completed :budgie: :budgie: 
@nanalucy i can imagine how funny it would've been listening to that canary ... the person i bought the canary from told me get rid of my budgies or they'll ruin the canaries song, but i guess i don't care about that. i have them all in my room,love the sounds they make (don't need a morning alarm any more lol)


----------



## exile (Jul 18, 2014)

I have several canaries too and wouldn't part with them for anything. Just got the first budgie I've had for years. Beautiful bird and I'm happy to have her/him, but we're not going to have my male canary's song messed with. Guess I'll have to split the birds into two separate rooms. Enjoy your canaries!

Now, for an Indian Ringneck next....


----------

